# I ♥ My Otocinclus



## Arcteryx (Nov 23, 2011)

Got a pair for my Fluval Ebi which has been plagued by brown diatom algae and ... boy. They're mowing it down. It makes me wonder what the heck I'm going to feed them when they've gotten rid of it all. Hikari sinking algae wafers & veggies I guess... what do you guys feed yours?


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

I love otos, too! They'll always find stuff to eat in a mature planted tank once the diatoms are gone, but I think they enjoy Hikari algae wafers and sinking wafers.


----------



## cdsgo1974 (Sep 25, 2011)

How many Otos would you suggest for a 20 gallon tank?


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

I don't know, cdsgo1974, but I think six would be a nice number. They're very tiny, so of course you could have more.



cdsgo1974 said:


> How many Otos would you suggest for a 20 gallon tank?


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

otos are social fish, like corys, and a group of 5 or six is recomended.

Squished frozen peas; blanched greens like Romain lettuce, kale and bok choy; spirulina tabs and vegetarian sinking wafers.

If you have some window space, you can cultivate algae on pieces of clay flower pot or pebbles, and offer them up as treats.


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

Hey, that's what_ I _eat! lol.



Ursus sapien said:


> Squished frozen peas; blanched greens like Romain lettuce, kale and bok choy; spirulina tabs and vegetarian sinking wafers.


----------



## Arcteryx (Nov 23, 2011)

Ursus sapien said:


> otos are social fish, like corys, and a group of 5 or six is recomended.
> 
> Squished frozen peas; blanched greens like Romain lettuce, kale and bok choy; spirulina tabs and vegetarian sinking wafers.
> 
> If you have some window space, you can cultivate algae on pieces of clay flower pot or pebbles, and offer them up as treats.


I've got a pair now in my Fluval Ebi; there's about 10 pygmy cories in there with it. How many should I add?


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

Arcteryx said:


> I've got a pair now in my Fluval Ebi; there's about 10 pygmy cories in there with it. How many should I add?


 4 or more would be good. They tend to be more outging in groups.


----------



## arash53 (Aug 13, 2011)

I love them too , one of my favorit freshwater fish


----------



## Arcteryx (Nov 23, 2011)

Ursus sapien said:


> 4 or more would be good. They tend to be more outging in groups.


Total of 6 then? What kind of bioload on these guys? I gotta admit, they're hardworkin' little guys, and not shy at all.


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

otos are awesome little fish in their own right, even without the algae eating bonus. They're little plecos, and they eat algae/aufwuchs, so you know they poop a lot; but given their small size, it's not a huge issue. 6 would be equal to ...? 1 male bristlenose or less? Just a guess, but not too far off, I think.


----------



## Athomedad (Oct 8, 2011)

I lost a few when I first got them relying on algae wafers alone so I wouldn't rely on those. I agree with feeding them veggies. I've only lost 1 in the last two years since starting to feed them veggies (especially spinach). They are amazing little workers!


----------



## Arcteryx (Nov 23, 2011)

You blanch the spinach right? Looked up a bit about it... will pick up a couple more to add to the mix


----------



## Athomedad (Oct 8, 2011)

I blanch the spinach for 1 minute (any more and it will disintegrate).


----------



## Arcteryx (Nov 23, 2011)

Been keeping an eye on this and the zuchinni is very popular with the shrimp. The cories, not so much. The otos... can't tell. But I've cut back to once every couple of nights just b/c I'm sure having it in there overnight isn't exactly doing wonders for the water quality... the otos still have very fat stomachs and I swear they've had a growth spurt since I got them.


----------



## arash53 (Aug 13, 2011)

i only put an algae wafer tablet twice a week but just like yours they are fat and growing.


----------



## Arcteryx (Nov 23, 2011)

Yeah y'know what... seems like that's the story of the hobby right? Cut back on the feeding... they're doing fine!


----------

